
Amazon is cracking down on internal communication after surge in worker activism - aspenmayer
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/4/29/21240049/amazon-internal-corporate-employee-backlash-email-listservs-worker-activism-coronavirus
======
aspenmayer
'Last Friday, AECJ members used dozens of Amazon internal listservs to invite
thousands of their colleagues to skip work in a mass sickout and instead
attend a virtual panel discussion about Amazon warehouse working conditions
and environmental policies. Although the invites to this event mysteriously
disappeared from workers’ calendars and two organizers were fired for
organizing a similar event the week prior, it went on as planned with more
than 300 people attending virtually.

'With the new enforcement about these rules on email communications, employees
say it will be impossible for workers to use listservs to mobilize their
colleagues in a similar fashion.

'“Everyone seems to acknowledge (subtly or overtly) that this was in response
to the employees getting fired and the sickout,” another Amazon employee told
Recode. “I think part of what Amazon is trying to do is make average employees
upset at AECJ because of this new inconvenience.”'

Original title too long; removed the word 'a': Amazon is cracking down on
internal communication after a surge in worker activism

------
ocdtrekkie
This is the same strategy of course that Google used to shut down a lot of
it's activism. The solution, of course, is for tech workers to formally
unionize and enjoy the legal protections and bargaining power than come with
that.

Tech companies are basically now going through the exact same processes
previous generations of corporations went through decades ago. It'll be
interesting to see if they remain as wildly profitable and competitive once
they're subject to the same amounts of regulation and scrutiny as their
predecessors.

